# Chiclana



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Any ex pats here living in Chiclana? Just visited and really liked it.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola
Yes there is a thriving Ex-pat community in Chiclana; there are many associations including ChiFRA the Chiclana Foreign Residents Association. I´ve lived there for 11 years - so I must like it !!!

Davexf


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's near to some fantastic beaches and it has a great indoor market, but what else has it got going for it? It has suffered horribly from illegal building (I believe 40% of houses are illegal, with all the associated problems of not having a proper water supply). It's also famous for the mosquitoes that breed in the salt marshes. Can't really see the attraction - perhaps one of you can convince me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> It's near to some fantastic beaches and it has a great indoor market, but what else has it got going for it? It has suffered horribly from illegal building (I believe 40% of houses are illegal, with all the associated problems of not having a proper water supply). It's also famous for the mosquitoes that breed in the salt marshes. Can't really see the attraction - perhaps one of you can convince me!


we all like different things I guess is the answer 

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> we all like different things I guess is the answer
> 
> Jo xxx


We do indeed, and I would like to know what Dave and Justina like about it. I'm not running it down, but I live quite near to Chiclana and I don't very often hear about its good points.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Alcalaina,
I just got my first bite this year in the early morning, so your mention of those from the salt marshes, isn't a happy thought.
Really, I am looking for a village or small town where I can rent a house with a bit of garden. As you know there is not a house to be seen in Cadiz and I feel, my husband too, hemmed in. I like beaches, but don't feel the need to be lying on one all day in the summer, but with a small garden, i could be looking after my plants, read a book, eat in the garden and my dogs could stretch out in the sun.
We also have two kids, one in Madrid and the other in Seville so would like to be near a main line station and in that sense Chiclana fits the bill. The bus to the station is only twenty minutes.
We were only there for a couple of hours more or less around the ayuntamiento and walking by the river, but it seemed to me much like many villages or small towns here. Since the morning it also has the attraction of some foreigners who I assume have a few get together nights. I have been to San Fernando, Conil, Tarifa and elpuerto de Santa Maria and while they are all attractive enough in their own ways they don't really seem to have anymore going for them than Chiclana.
Yes, I have read of the illegal situation in which so many people have found themselves, a truly shameful position and most unfair, but although we still have hopes of buying somewhere, one thing that I did learn from this forum is always rent first. 
I did google in for renting yesterday but am at a bit of a loss as to where they are. So will have to get more organised.
Anyway, we will return in a couple of weeks and look around some more.
Thanks for your comments, it is always worth hearing other people's opinions.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It's near to some fantastic beaches and it has a great indoor market, but what else has it got going for it? It has suffered horribly from illegal building (I believe 40% of houses are illegal, with all the associated problems of not having a proper water supply). It's also famous for the mosquitoes that breed in the salt marshes. Can't really see the attraction - perhaps one of you can convince me!


Hola
Very disparaging and not a true picture; It hasn´t "suffered" from illegal building, but yes there are some 15,500 illegal builds. But there are some really lovely legal houses / bungalows with or without land. And the illegal houses like mine will be very sought after in years to come as they are uniquely built, not a mass of identical properties I have seen elsewhere. To me most urbanisations are tomorrows slums - built for profit not for the long term. 

I doubt anywhere is "famous for their mosquitos"; I have been to worse places for mosquitos, (and midges) here in Spain, but I won´t name them.

I have lived in Chiclana for eleven years and would say that the people here are the salt of the earth; friendly and if you try to speak Spanish, then they will help you in any way they can. 

There are many "good" points but one man´s meat etc. I love the area, I love the ventas, and I have many places where I can give my two dogs a really good run off the lead without having to worry. 

Eating out is a joy and inexpensive although if you want to push the boat out for a special occasion, there are such places I am not (not my scene). 

Davexf


----------

